# HSUS - Stop Fenced Hunts



## chuck7413 (Jul 2, 2004)

Jerry you are the man for keeping us posted on issues like this. Thank you for all of your hard work.


----------



## Jerry/NJ (Jan 17, 2003)




----------



## KYShooter (Jun 23, 2004)

Hey Jerry, another good post. I always feel uncomfortable about browsing the enemies sites though. I feel like they will somehow use the number of hits they get to help bolster their cause.


----------



## dbowers (Mar 24, 2004)

I gota tell yeah this is a tough one. Now dont get me wrong I will never support HSUS or any other anti group. However I dont agree with canned hunts (because lets face its not hunting)..whats a guy to do?
I understand this is one of thier tatics to try and divide us and any blow against hunting is that..a blow against hunting. So for someone thats doesnt like anti's or canned hunts its kinda tough to know what to do or think?


----------



## Team Hoyt PA (Oct 25, 2003)

dbowers I understand your point. But think of it like this, if some joe blow city folk wants to kill a humungo buck and pays out the rear end for a 10 acre hunt...Let him. It's his money, his time, and someones deer you'll never have a chance at unless you fork the money over.
Deer like that are what i call "born to die" just like any animal raised for the slaughterhouse be it pigs, cows, chickens etc..

OR......Not only does Joe Blow get to kill a deer, Neither do you because hunting was outlawed.


----------



## dbowers (Mar 24, 2004)

That is a good point Team Hoyt, I do always so what other do is there business as long as it donest bother me. I know I will never be on a canned hunt.
Plus after reading some of the biew on this subget on the Bowhunting board I got some insight on this matter. I think the best coarse of action even though I technically dont support it. Would be to side with the canned hunt orgs.


----------



## Team Hoyt PA (Oct 25, 2003)

Also, you have to seperate the illegal hunts from the legal hunts.
Some canned hunts are simply people trying to make a few dollars and get out of it before the GC and GOVT find out....others are hard working ranchers giving people what they want at certain expenses. 
Illegal hunts aren't made by sportsmen...they are created by criminals and are one of the ways Anti's can get the upper hand.


----------



## steadyeddie (Apr 27, 2004)

*watch out they are coming*

To all who do not know what all the anti's want, they want everyone and anybody to stop killing animals. They want to cause us to argue and they try to divide us. They will go to any lengths to divide us, and money is no consern. They have plenty of money and alot of clout. Each day we buy food and other consumer products from people who support and give money to the anti's. Hallmark is one of them, and there are many, many more, and movie stars, and others who are onboard. 
Support your local hunting organizations, and join the NRA, and other groups. Know who you are voting for and where they stand on gun ownership and hunting. 
Support each other and do not let them seperate us. 
Now the slobs who poach and treaspass are not us, they are not sportsmen who care about game, and support their local wildlife conservation groups and state conservation and national conservation. 
Steadyeddie


----------



## preyquester (Feb 3, 2004)

i see nothing wrong with caned or fenced hunts but i do think if they make a tv show out of it they should point that out (caned)i think if a guy sells himself as a hunter he/she should be & act as such...just my .02


----------



## steadyeddie (Apr 27, 2004)

*watch out they are coming*

To all who do not know what all the anti's want, they want everyone and anybody to stop killing animals. They want to cause us to argue and they try to divide us. They will go to any lengths to divide us, and money is no consern. They have plenty of money and alot of clout. Each day we buy food and other consumer products from people who support and give money to the anti's. Hallmark is one of them, and there are many, many more, and movie stars, and others who are onboard. 
Support your local hunting organizations, and join the NRA, and other groups. Know who you are voting for and where they stand on gun ownership and hunting. 
Support each other and do not let them seperate us. 
Now the slobs who poach and treaspass are not us, they are not sportsmen who care about game, and support their local wildlife conservation groups and state conservation and national conservation. 
Steadyeddie


----------



## Jerry/NJ (Jan 17, 2003)

Good post Eddie ! Spread the word


----------

